# Pink discharge at 6 weeks pregnant - advice needed



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

My girl is 6 weeks pregnant ( I am pretty sure on the day although she was with the stud for a while) unless she was late pinking? So confused and worried.

When I came down this morning she had been a little sick so have kept a closer eye on her and she has been very over fussy, much more than usual, I had been out to do some shopping for about half hour when I came back she got up to greet me as usual and there was a pink discharge on the blanket she was lying on.

There has been no more since, she has now setting into her bed with a hot water bottle and is asleep now but worried me sick.

I am waiting for my friend to come and sit with my children so I can get her to the vets to get her checked over.

could this be a sign she is loosing the kittens? Has anyone had this happen to their girls? Any feedback would be gratefully received xx


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Is there no-one on here that can give me any ideas of what has happened? Vets told me just to keep her comfortable and let them know of any change which there hasn't been any but still worried that kittens have died. Do I need to insist on a scan?


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

the sickness is normal, some cats do this when pregnant (both mine did) but if you have taken the cat to the vet and they say just watch her then things should be ok. I am presuming the vet felt her belly?


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

yes thnks for the reply, i knew the sickness was quite normal but never experienced the discharge so early before


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

The sickness (vomiting?) is often seen in pregnant queens. Pink discharge could be a number of things and I believe you are worried about the worst case, ie indication of the potential loss of kittens. It is possible that she is losing one kitten but the vet is the best one to tell you more about it. I had this happen in one of Zoe's litters once but she went on to have five babies. Just watch her carefully and check with the vet.


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

hi i would say get your girl to the vets my girl started with a slight pin k discharge at 6 weeks but two weeks later she exploded on my kitchen floor and it was the worse thing i have ever seen, there was blood and puss running out of her and she was very ill, it cost me £600 and all the kittens where dead but one and this one died four hours later.

maybe she need a course of antibiotics, i am sure if my vet had listened to me when i took her at 6 weeks and put her on antibiotics then i am sure i could have got her to her due date.

so be forth full with them as you could end up with a queen being spayed and loosing the whole litter like i did.


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks for the advice peeps I am very grateful, I have just spoken to the vets again on the phone following your advice and they said they will give me some antibiotics for her on Monday although they were reluctant, said I should just wait and watch to see if anything else changes, she has just been to the litter tray and she has got the runs now not sure if that is something significant?


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

it does sound just like what happened with my girl, and i waited like the vets said and like i said she exploded, so i am glad you stuck it out with them.


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

I followed your posts of your girl and how dreadful for you, her and poor babies. I just hope that antibiotics do the trick but will be back at the vets 1st thing monday mornin and thx for the advice.


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

Hope everything goes well for your cat and her kittens. Will be thinking about her so do keep us updated wont you?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

abbscats said:


> thanks for the advice peeps I am very grateful, I have just spoken to the vets again on the phone following your advice and they said they will give me some antibiotics for her on Monday although they were reluctant, said I should just wait and watch to see if anything else changes, she has just been to the litter tray and she has got the runs now not sure if that is something significant?


With her having the runs too I would be extra vigilant with her tonight. It may not be significant but better safe than sorry. I hope it all works out just fine for you and your girl.


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for everyones useful comments yesterday and just thought i would put an update on today. Suzie has had a good night, slept fine (not like me!!) her poos are back to normal and she is eating well and no more discharge . Back to the vets in the morning anyway as planned but fingers crossed we can see her through the next few weeks.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad to hear she is back to her normal self. Good luck at the vets.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh they are such a worry arent they? is this your first litter? my cat is 6 weeks too, so are kittens are due same time, and ive no idea what to expect. look forward to your update


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Kitties, no this is my 5th litter but it still doesn't get any easier!! I still worry for beginning to end it never stops xx 

We have been to the vets this morning and he said that she may have lost 1 or we may have a mumified kitten at the end of this, its positive that she hasn't had any further discharge, he has given her 6 days of antibiotics - Nisamox - he thinks as long as we have no further discharge that should be enough to clear up any infection caused by the cervix opening.

Fingers crossed, she is running round like a launatic as the moment and full of energy and eating well so just hope that things go ok now but will be on tenderhooks now until the birth.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sooo glad to hear the good news. She certainly sounds like she has got her mojo back lol!!!!!

I hope everything goes well with the birth please keep us posted. Have you had anything like this before?? Did the vet advise you what to do when she goes into labour?? or just the normal stuff ??

Sorry for all the questions I am too bloody nosey for my own good lol!!


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

No never had problems like this before - vet said we just need to hope everything develops as normal now, but I think it will be panic stations when she goes into labour here !!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh no! so much to worry about! So glad so far ours is running smoothly. Just hope we have no problems I feel such an amateur all of a sudden.


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Morning everyone, just thought I would post an update on Suzie. No further problems since last weekend, she has finished her antibiotics now and seems happy so thats good.

Her belly has grow lots during this week and she is looking very round, bless her xx so I would consider that as a good sign that the kittens are continuing to grow and develop - anyone have any comments?


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats excellent news, i pleased to hear that all is well. Do you know exactly when she is due to have them. I guessed mine and i was wrong still bloody waiting. Keep us updated

xx


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi, cant be 100% as she spent a lot of time with the stud to ensure she had caught before she returned but she is approx on day 50 now


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

not long to go then do you know how many she is having, i still find it facinating the birth process its yukkie but lovley to watch.

xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats great news!!! What you all feeding your pregnant cats?


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

I have attached a photo of the mom to be - how many do you all think??


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Couldn't get the photo to go any bigger but to me she looks like she swallowed a beach ball lol!!! 

I am guessing 4/5 and I recon she will go on the 22nd Aug 09.

Good luck hun.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

abbscats said:


> I have attached a photo of the mom to be - how many do you all think??


*aww bless her like a little football  good luck with her birthing  *


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks for that prediction sjreilly, dont know how to get the pics to larger? my friend said she looks like a water balloon.

I say 4, dont mind as long as all is ok.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats what mine looks like i think she will have 4/5 bless her


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

when is your girl due ruthmcnally?


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

attached photo again to see if it came out bigger so sorry if it still looks the same xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

abbscats said:


> attached photo again to see if it came out bigger so sorry if it still looks the same xx


Shes lovely, what colour is she?


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

oh my god she is huge mines not that big i have changed my guess i reckon . Mine is due now according to the vet last week but he said that they will come when they are ready. I thought she was due 2 weeks ago but i got my dates wrong never mind im the only one losing sleep. 

xx


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i would guess between 5 and 6 unless they are big kittens and OMG she is huge poor thing ha ha she really does look like a beach ball


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

She is a blue tortie and yes she is huge -starting to wonder if she just pinked up later than normal due to the size of her, but guess they will make an appearance when they are good and ready. She just seems to get bigger every time I look at her and when she is rolling around on her back on the rug (which she loves doing) she looks like a whale!!! I will have to take a pic of her doing it cos you have to see it to believe it xx


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

ive just gone upstairs and poppy is lying on her front back legs one each side and her belly is just there, my got she looks huge to ive never seen her like that,bless they look really cute


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

She is beautiful! But massive and set to get bigger!!  Bless her. Good luck with everything and i look forward to the updates!


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

she is soooooo scrummy she got to be having at least 5 what is the normal litter size for her breed??


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

ave 4-6 hoping for big healthy babies more than numbers tbh just would like a girl for myself.


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi everyone, just wanted to post this pic of Suzie - she is nearly there with no further problems so fingers crossed xx


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Awwww she is so so huge,certainly puts me off having a baby again when your at that about to pop stage lol.
Best of luck with the kitties,cant wait to read how it all goes and see piccys.


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks fairy74 - just hope it is soon as she is looking very tired and fedup now xx


----------



## _soph_ (Aug 3, 2009)

OOOhhh Bless Her! She does look VERY big...Poor girl. I remember that feeling myself all too well. Keep us updated on how she is doing. 

When is it that she is actually due?


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh my goodness! looking at amber i dont think shes big now! come on lily, amber and suzie, get a move on !! 

ill add ambers pics.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Now dat's a biiiig girl  Actually, it may look bigger cos she is so short furred.... Cuba may have been the same.... I'm betting 6


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

heres amber she looks tiny compared to yours.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

aww the poor lil fat cats suzie looks fit to burst, i suppose because she is a hairless cat she will look bigger than the standard furball and her breed are so slender. Hope they arrive soon cant wait to see the pics, they will be lovely


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

My girls just had 7 kittens and looked huge like yours :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG - I said 4 to begin with now think more 5 but wow 7 that is a lot!! was sort of weight were they Mochali? not long now before we find out I hope, the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG yes she is big. I wonder how many, I am thinking 6/7/8! It could be the lack of fluff. 

Hope she goes soon.


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

Flipping eckkkkk she's huge !! how long has she got to go my girls 6 wks preg and I thought she was getting plump 
Hope she's ok atb


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG she looks ready to blow:!!!!! Seriously how does she get around...slowly I expect lol!!!

She is a stunner , can't wait to see her kittens. Glad everything has settled down now.


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for their comments - she still has her mad moments and runs around playing!! but then has to sleep for hours lol 

She is on day 62 today and has been in and out of the birthing box today and scratching so think she is starting to get ready. Fingers crossed for a safe delivery.


----------

